# "over quota" avec Mail



## Valerie123 (22 Février 2007)

Salut, 

   j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec Mail récemment... Les gens ne peuvent plus m'envoyer de emails, car ça dit que c'est : "over quota". Voulant vérifier moi-même, je me suis envoyé un email avec une autre adresse et voici une partie de ce qui est écrit : 
_"Reason: LMTP transmission failure has occurred
Diagnostic code: smtp;550 5.2.2 Delivery failed: Over quota"_
Le problème c'est que je ne comprend pas comment je pourrais avoir trop de messages sur Mail, car je n'en ai presque pas. Je me demandais si ça pourrais être un virus...? Sinon, comment vérifier si ma boîte est vraiment trop remplie? Qu'est-ce que je devrais faire?
J'ai un G3 avec OS X.3.9 et Mail version 1.3.11 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## SergeD (22 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,
non pas de virus.
c'est pas ta boîte Mail sur ton Mac qui est pleine, mais ta boite chez ton fournisseur.
Dans les préférences de Mail --> compte --> Avancé
tu dois dire QUAND supprimer les mails du serveur.


----------



## alibo (23 Février 2007)

tu peux aussi aller directement sur le site de ton FAI (orange, free...) ; là tu vas sur le site "MESSAGERIE" (il faut que tu te rappelles ton code d'accès car tu vas devoir les rentrer la première fois à la main) et tu supprimes tous tes messages. Ca c'est pour l'urgence, mais le mieux est en effet de programmer dans MAIL tes préférences pour que soient supprimés tes messages au bout de 1 jour... 1 semaine....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2007)

C'est effectivement un trop plein du cot&#233; de tes boites de reception en ligne
Sans doute du &#224; une erreur de r&#233;glage dans Mail sur le crit&#232;re de suppression de la copie en ligne.

Personnellement je te conseille de
* liberer  de la place sur ton email en ligne 
faire le m&#233;nage , ranger purger tes messages en ligne ( sur le webmail de ton adresse)

* Dans mail : regler "suppression de la copie sur serveur" sur une semaine
 -l'option suppression "jamais" peut bloquer la reception -c'est ce qui t'arrive- et exige d'avoir un compte email avec gros espace de stockage
- suppression "imm&#233;diate" emp&#234;che de retrouver une copie en cas de souci &#233;ventuel  
C'est pourquoi  une semaine est un d&#233;lai raisonnable


----------



## Kilio (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir.

Je me permet de reprendre ce post (pour ne pas surcharger le forum), car je rencontre le même problème que Valérie123.
Quand j'essaie de m'envoyer un mail, je reçois ce message d'erreur : 

Raison : LMTP transmission failure has occurred
Code de diagnostic : lmtp;550 5.2.2 Delivery failed: Over quota

Par contre, ma messagerie en ligne est totalement vide. Malgré tout, il est toujours écrit que ma boite est pleine à 124 %.......je ne comprend vraiment pas.....

J'ai bien décoché la case "copie sur le serveur" et j'ai revérifié le pop/smtp...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, bonne soirée à tous


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

bonjour
ca semble clairement indiquer un cafouillage chez les gens qui gerent ton compte en ligne


----------

